# Sharks are still ON, tarpon starting to come in



## OUTCAST (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## T-N-T (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks like a heckuva lot of fun!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jul 14, 2013)

man what a great pic of a hammer ... only place i want to see one


----------



## T Tolbert (Jul 14, 2013)

I will be down in Hilton head next week. Maybe I can figure out the tarpon. That would be fun in the kayak


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks fellas!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 15, 2013)

Hey Outkast, is that first one a big bull? Looking forward to seeing some more Tiger pics too!


----------



## sea trout (Jul 16, 2013)

great pics again!!!!!!!!!!!!! always enjoy seein  them!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 21, 2013)

RoosterTodd said:


> Hey Outkast, is that first one a big bull? Looking forward to seeing some more Tiger pics too!



The 3rd one is a Bull, the first one is a Lemon.  Thanks!


Thanks Sea Trout, I appreciate it.


----------



## Sniper Bob (Jul 21, 2013)

WOW!!!! I need to do this!!


----------



## blackmax (Jul 21, 2013)

Cool   I would love to see one of the big guys up close.  From a boat not while fishing the sandbar.


----------



## OUTCAST (Jul 22, 2013)

I feel like I need to tell this story..

We hit a nice Tarpon this morning and chased it for almost an hour. About 50 mins into the fight, about 15ft from the boat, the BIGGEST Hammerhead I've ever seen launched into it and swallowed it whole right next to us. I've seen Bulls eat my cobia, kings and cudas.....but I've never seen a Hammer eat a 6ft fish in one lunge. Absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## deermaster13 (Jul 23, 2013)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## doeverything4him316 (Jul 23, 2013)

OUTCAST said:


> I feel like I need to tell this story..
> 
> We hit a nice Tarpon this morning and chased it for almost an hour. About 50 mins into the fight, about 15ft from the boat, the BIGGEST Hammerhead I've ever seen launched into it and swallowed it whole right next to us. I've seen Bulls eat my cobia, kings and cudas.....but I've never seen a Hammer eat a 6ft fish in one lunge. Absolutely ridiculous.



Yep. This happens all the time over in Boca Grande and St. Pete. It is absolutly  amazing...and heartbreaking!


----------



## watermedic (Jul 23, 2013)

Video of that would be priceless!


----------

